
Broadcom Billionaire Henry Nicholas Indicted on Cocaine and Stock Back-Dating Charges - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/05/broadcom-billionaire-henry-nicholas-indicted-on-cocaine-and-stock-back-dating-charges/
======
xirium
From the article: On a flight from Orange County to Las Vegas aboard a private
plane, the government alleges, Nicholas used and distributed drugs, "causing
marijuana smoke to enter the cockpit and requiring the pilot flying to put on
an oxygen mask."

From the comments: Is this Robert Downy Junior's real character in Iron Man?

